# Christmas cake recipe



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought I would share with you my recipe for a wine based Christmas cake:

Sample the wine to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the wine again. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. add one teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. Make sure the wine is still OK. Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break two eggs and add to the bowl. Chuck in the cup of dried fruit. Pick ?$%& fruit up off the floor. Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the wine to check for tonsisticity. Add a spoon of sugar, or something, whatever. Greash the oven. Turnthe cake tin out of the window. Beat off the turner. Finish the wine. Wipe counter with the cat. Bingle Jells!!


----------



## jomerefolly (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for that, it is priceless, hubby and I have just had a good laugh at it ...................... and that is priceless 

Jo


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## bev (Nov 14, 2010)

That was brilliant - thanks Gail.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats a goodin'


----------



## Annimay (Nov 14, 2010)

I made that cake last year, only with brandy instead of wine...  at least, I think I did...  can't really remember!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice one, Gail.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 14, 2010)

I will have a slice of that cake........or maybe I won't


----------

